# Troy Bilt Weedeater



## carterb3039 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a 2 cycle Troy Bilt Weedeater that starts find but will only run for a few seconds. The engine will rev up fast then it shuts off . Does anyone have any ideas for my on how to solve this issue.. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It could be caused by a number of different things. The most common would be a carburetor issue, perhaps just an adjustment or even old weak fuel. If you have adjustment screws on your carburetor, try opening up the one marked with an "H" 1/8 to 1/4 turn and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## carterb3039 (Jul 26, 2009)

I rebuilt carb before posting question, no better and there is no adjustments on the carb. Could a low fuel nix ratio do this also


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If when you rebuilt the carb you installed the new metering arm, I would suggest you reinstall the old metering arm unless it was very worn, as it has the proper height setting. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## carterb3039 (Jul 26, 2009)

already tried that I only rebuilt the carb because of the issue. Every thing looked fine to me.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The fuel mix ratio will not cause this unless it's mostly oil and little or no gas.

What is the brand and model number of the carburetor on your trimmer??


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The carb has mixture adjustment screws. They are located on top of the carb.


----------

